# Plan Symbols



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

It depends on who does the drawings as to what they mean by these symbols. I would guess that the left is a special purpose duplex receptacle and the right is special purpose outlet. What their special purpose is may be a mystery without the legend


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Left is floor box - with combination services. Usually any
thing swaure is a floor box.

Right is a data and telephone combination port on wall.
If right was empty triangle then it's just a wall phone jack.

But depends on what the orginal designer had in mind.

With no legend there's no telling!


----------



## deltix (Jul 19, 2012)

There is a legend but those symbols are not in it. I know it's a floor box, but mystery is what kind of floor box. I would guess electrical outlet combined with something else. I do have solid triangle with no circle around it on the plan and it is a phone outlet. But from what I was able to find online it looks like solid triangle with circle around is some kind of electrical outlet. It is office space, medical billing company. It will be a lots of workstations. I was thinking maybe outlet with isolated ground?


----------



## deltix (Jul 19, 2012)

After looking at the plans closely I came to conclusion that special purpose outlet (solid triangle with circle) should represent TV outlet and the other one floor combination outlet electrical and phone. I guess whoever did plans didn't bother too much to complete legend. And he/she used phone outlet symbol for both phone and data, instead of ones that clearly distinguish between two of them. Now after figuring that out I have to get someone to talk to, because whatever GC told me that needs to be done does not match with the plans. I guess even he does not how to read plans.

Thanks for you time guys!


----------

